# 2017 sedan trunk bowtie removal



## KITTSS07 (Dec 13, 2016)

More than likely it is stuck on with adhesive. What I used on my previous cars was a hair dryer to heat up the adhesive and it should come up. Just be patient and careful. Starting with one side and care fully pulling back from onside.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Hopefully there isn't an actual hole in the metal to assist in alignment when the bowtie is factory installed. I've seen that on some cars.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> Hopefully there isn't an actual hole in the metal to assist in alignment when the bowtie is factory installed. I've seen that on some cars.


I'm fairly confident there are alignment holes on the Cruze as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

allybrawney said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know how to remove the bowtie from the trunk? Are there holes underneath or is it just stuck on with adhesive? Thanks for your help!


This is a post from a Gen I owner, but I would tend to think you will have the same results.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...160922-officially-debadged-2.html#post2448906

Does anyone know if the trunk lids are the same? I have not yet seen a Gen II up close.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> This is a post from a Gen I owner, but I would tend to think you will have the same results.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...160922-officially-debadged-2.html#post2448906
> 
> Does anyone know if the trunk lids are the same? I have not yet seen a Gen II up close.


No, the Gen 2 Cruze is a complete model redesign.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

allybrawney said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know how to remove the bowtie from the trunk? Are there holes underneath or is it just stuck on with adhesive? Thanks for your help!


No holes. Just adhesive.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Hopefully there isn't an actual hole in the metal to assist in alignment when the bowtie is factory installed. I've seen that on some cars.


Back in the day that was definitely something they did - these days, they use a large fixture that positions the badge(s) correctly based off nearby geometry features. So thankfully no need for holes anymore.


----------



## Scotty-68 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fishing line can also be used to remove adhesive backed emblems. Slide the line behind an edge of the emblem and work line back and forth in a cutting motion to separate the emblem from the car. Clean up with Isopropyl Alcohol..


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I safely assume that a 2016 model is the same?---no alignment holes?
I just don't want to find out when it's too late like I did on my 2012 (ended up buying a new badge for that one)


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

i have a light up emblem and i can say for certainty I had to drill a hole for the wires. and I used a guitar string to take mine off.


----------

